# Marrow bones for puppies?



## IndieFam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, new here. 
First off, wanted to say thanks to all those who post in this forum. I have been lurking for quite some time and have learned tons so far. We are new Golden owners with a 10 week old girl and I routinely come to this forum during lunch at work (Shhh, don’t tell!  to get answers to all of those questions we have regarding puppyhood.
We are trying to sate the appetite of our little chewing machine and I have read that marrow bones are good for this purpose. What I can’t seem to discover in all of my searching is if they are Ok for puppies? 
Any thoughts would be appreciated….Thanks!!
IndieFam


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know about marrow bones, but our 5 month old LOVES LOVES LOVES her frozen puppy kongs, and we have been giving them to her since she was the same age as your puppy. We soak the kibble in water until it is mushy - this also makes it swell a LOT, so there is more to fill the kong toys. Then we add a little applesauce or peanut butter, stuff the kongs, and freeze them. We get a LOT of stuffed toys that way without going over her daily food limit. Also, freezing them makes her work at them longer. They are EXCELLENT for occupying her, especially during something potentially stressful, like a thunderstorm. Truly, I credit stuffed toys for her calmness!!!! (Well, stuffed kongs and all her outdoor exercise! )


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have adult dogs that dont handle the richness of marrow bones well...cant imagine a 10week old puppy handling it well.
There are raw feeders on the board...they will chime in with practical advice...


----------



## IndieFam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenJ- Thanks...Indie does like her stuffed kongs also but these really fill her up. We also have tried nylabones but she is not really interested. 

A friend mentioned the marrow bones and we thought we would give it a try.

LibertyMe- this is what i was worried about, possible tummy trouble. Just looking for tasty options that last a little while. Thanks for your input.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this. I've been wondering about marrow bones too but haven't used them. I have a 4.5 month old puppy and I give him bully sticks. I think they're better than rawhides but you should supervise the puppy with it. I use the Moo brand. Harvey's trainer gave him one as a gift and said they're good b/c they digest easier, don't leave a mess or smell behind and are free-range with nothing artificial. I buy them at local pet shops but you can also buy them online (http://www.amazon.com/Free-Range-Supreme-Bully-Sticks/dp/B0017I5F4K) and I'm sure there are other good brands out there. 

P.S. My guy has no interest in nylabones either.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not do marrow bones but I would do meaty beef bones (like neck) or if you can get a hold of some chicken backs or turkey necks they would be good as well. Bully sticks, cow ears and hooves and pressed rawhide with supervision are good choices.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus has had marrow bones since he was about 10 weeks old at the suggestion of both our breeder and vet. At the beginning we were just careful to not let him get too much of the marrow at once. He has never had any issues and he LOVES them.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it might be too rich for such a young puppy. Gibby's 1, and I still scoop out most of the marrow before giving it to him. The meat and fat on the outside and some marrow inside were enough to give him massive diarrhea one time, so I'm really careful not to give too much rich marrow all at once. 

Also, I like to save the scooped out marrow in ziplock bags and freeze them, for use later for a few jackpot recalls. Hey, whatever works, right? lol. (my dog isn't very foody, and most foods like hotdogs, steak, cheese aren't considered very high value to him.)


----------



## IndieFam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. 

I will look into the bully sticks...like the no mess incentive.

Looks like the concensus on the bones is more meat, less marrow for our lil'l young darling.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Butcher at grocery store kept telling me its great to feed raw. Finally suggested I at least give her a bone. Pointed to the soup bones & I bought one. My 15 week Sophie was instantly in puppy love. She attacked it with a yet unfounded vengeance. Watched her for hours. Part of it broke off but I threw that out. She licked at the marrow (it was hard & didn't scoop out for me). 
Long story short she's had diarrhea for 4 days straight. I'm worried sick. Gave pedialite which vet said she didn't need but it perked her up. I'm very scared. Learning that soup bones aren't the kind to give, maybe knuckle bones are safer? , marrow IS rich & puppies don't yet have fully developed intestinal systems, and last but not least - if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I gave Sawyer his first marrow bone a few weeks ago. I went to the store and thought I was buying the knuckle ones instead, but came home and realized otherwise. I wanted to see how he would do since all puppies are different and his stools were firm and normal like always. And I've given him 3 or 4 marrow bones now. I keep them frozen so they last longer. Not sure if that helps or not. He loves them. Gets so excited. I keep the hollowed bone and stuff it with banana or something too so he can get his chew on without eating too much of the marrow. 

For his diarrhea is he eating his kibble? Maybe you should add in some boiled plain chicken or rice to his meals. I hear that is helpful for sick pups with diarrhea. If your dog can't handle the marrow, definitely try knuckle. That's what I intended to do. There's no marrow so its not as rich. Hope your baby feels better soon


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks. I tried the rice. Ended up getting Flagyl from the vet. It did the trick. I feel really sad that I gave him the bone (vet said never give him real bones again since they can splinter) and now that she's all better for the past few days she's got a NEW trick! She's getting bigger (17 weeks) and found she can reach the kitchen counter. I had a whole stick of butter out to soften and while I poured my coffee boom! gone! wrapper & all. She's pooped a couple of grease bombs but other than that she seems fine. I'm still waiting for the wrapper, however.


----------

